# My New UP Pacific with Vandy Tender



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rolled my new UP Pacific with Vandy tender out of the paint shop. 2861 ran in Nebraska and was noted as being one of the fastest Pacifics that the UP had. Stan Cedarleaf did the excellent decals. Note the light has the #'s on it also.








Tender View:









Full side view:


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, that is a good looking engine. Nice work and if it is the new version drive it should be a good runner for your passenger service. Jake


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Very handsome. Also, want to let you know how much I like your layout. The films on youtube are great!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jerry,* * Looks very nice. Great job.* Thanks Rex


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Too clean needs some dirt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Jerry. I guess you finally figured how to remove the shell.







No dirt needed passenger loco's and cars need to be nice and clean to impress he customers. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks great--very nice paint job. Looks like a working engine



Boy, that Vandy tender is HUGE! It's bigger than the loco!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint job, Jerry! 

I like how all the bearing caps are painted silver! Gives it a good look. Did you paint the drive wheels as well? I like the vandy tender with the pacific. Did you install sound? How about a side by side with your K4?!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ I never could figure out how to get the smokebox shell off, got the boiler off, then just taped/covered up everything else, worked out fine. Yep, I painted the silver parts on the bearing caps and the front wheels. No painting on the drive wheels. No sound yet, since the QSI can not be triggered via the TE I am still thinking. No K4 here, somebody else I guess.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Jerry! For a second I got you mixed up with another guy.. 

Are you thinking of centering the headlight?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice weather today, so hooked up some cars to the Pacific to give it a chance to earn some money. Did fine, had not cleaned the track since last week sometime and it just sailed around with no hesitation or problems. That was a nice surprise. Here's a shot of it going over the bridge.









By the siding on the west side.








Trying to upload a video of the run, but have not had much success. Seems awful slow, not sure why.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Jerry,
It looks great, WOW the tender is almost as big as the engine...one question, why are the bearing caps silver? was that the way they were painted on UP engines.
Nick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The Challenger has the silver covers, so I figured what the heck. THis pix I have of 2861, you can't tell, in the lighting, but decided they were there. Stack and domes are a bit different but I chose not to alter those.


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

That's real sharp Jerry. Thanks for posting.

The prototype pic, is that boxpok drivers on the 2nd axle? I love boxpoks...has anyone had a go at creating/fitting boxpoks on a G engine?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry if you were ambitious, and were willing to spend the money for an Aristo accessory controller and a few more parts, I could show you how to ring the bell and blow the whistle on the QSI from your TE... 

I'm assuming it's trackside? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It is track power, but the transformer is in the garage, with the TE receiver. I'm sitting on the deck with the TE transmitter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

An accessory receiver, in the garage, with a DPDT relay to reverse the track polarity, hooked to a latched output would make the whistle/horn functional. 

Reverse the polarity of the power to the track while the QSI is moving and it does not change direction, it starts or stops the horn/whistle. 

Now to ring the bell, you need a short reverse and back. That can be done with a relay and a 555 timer. Hook that up to a momentary output on the receiver. 

Regards, Greg 

I have not built one myself yet, but very simple to do. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Been some interest on the song I used on the video Carl found a good place to get it and they take Paypal. 
http://www.bobevansmusic.com/buytraincd.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Having a good smoking loco is pretty new to me, but I got track power going again on the outer loop and my new Pacific has smoke, so thought I'd try it out. Worked pretty good, even in the windy conditions we had today. Was a bit better the other evening, when it was pretty calm, but I didn't drag out the camera. Here it is runding the south end.








And across the new bridge. This was the first time it pulled my home-made streamliner cars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. looks like you got one of the good ones. Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin good Jerry. 


Raymond


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

glad to see the snow gone, which gives you a chance to run trains (and take photos). tender looks good


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a short video of it smoking as it pulled my streamliner cars.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Me and ig just love that covered bridge!!!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you just got to turn loose that chunk change and get you a sound system. The one supplied with the video sucks.







Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, Hank Snow fans will be burning down your place soon!  

Jerry


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Like the pics you have posted of your loco. Nice shot of 2861. I had always toyed with the idea of lengthening the smokebox front, moving the class lights, and putting the "garbage can" stack on. It would greatly alter the appearance of the loco. I had also thought about doing the "greyhound" scheme on one along with these mods. The two tone gray paint would be easy to do, and Stan could provide deals in either silver or Dulux gold.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, 
I thought of those things, but had some other projects going, so did what I could and left it at that.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Don't you just love that Vandy tender? 

Bob- I never heard the stack called a garbage can, but now that I look at that picture, it really does look like a garbage can! 

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Especially if they have the 6 axles!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Jerry. I'm a big vandy tender fan myself. I still have my HO and O scale collection and even though I collect only SP, I've got a couple of UP and B&O q-4s because they have vandy tenders


----------

